# Planting jiggs tops



## TXMike (Apr 5, 2014)

I ended up working out a deal with a guy on some jiggs tops. I was going to go with Tifton 9 Bahia until I found out how much the seed costs.... The cheapest I could find was $245 for a 40lb bag. The guy I'm gonna get my tops from is gonna sell me more than enough to do 2 acres for $100. He said early to mid may he would start cutting and bailing tops and that whenever he got a big order he'd let me know so he could do mine with it. I had my soil tested and strangely enough it said my PH was good. It came back 5.9. I may still put down a ton of lime when I work the ground up again.

One acre of it I sprayed, disced, and planted rye grass on. The other acre I didn't plan on planting so I didn't do anything to it last fall. Should I only do the 1 acre I prepped this year or can I do a couple round up passes before may to kill everything enough to plant it?

After I spread the tops how deep should I disc them in? I use a 6' adjustable disc and when I'm trying to get everything churned up I offset it and have a 55 gallon drum full of water on it and drop it as deep as it'll go. When I disc the tops should I move the discs straight and take the water off and drop it all the way down? how many passes should I make over the tops with the disc?

Is there any herbicide I could put down to keep the seed bank in the soil from germinating after I spread the and pack in the tops? Or will any of the herbicides that do this interfere with the tops rooting?


----------

